# Air Compressors (Bombs)



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

While it isn't common to read, here or elsewhere, about people blowing themselves up with air compressors, it should be remembered that companies build compressors with tanks that will take far beyond their recommended pressure, install relief valves, insist the tanks be drained regularly and so on for a reason.

Things happen. It doesn't take too much digging on sites like this to figure that out. For that reason, remember to follow recommendations on draining your tank, checking the relief valve and so on.

To inspire all to consider this sage advise, please take a moment and review the pages I've provided from another web site:

Compressor tank explosion - Page 2 - The Garage Journal Board


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

That doesn't look like it was from corrosion, there must have been an ignition inside the tank.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Kelly I was just thinking about draining mine yesterday. It's been about a year.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

That is scary as hell. I always forget to drain mine. I showed these pictures to my wife. She immediately said we need a new tank. At least I am sure she will be nagging me to drain it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

install an auto drain valve..
or an extension kit to make life easier...

https://www.generalairproducts.com/industrial-compressor-products/condensate-drain-valves.html


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Since I don't use mine often, I just drain it and release the pressure after every use. It's like making sure the tension is off of the bandsaw blade when you are done for the day. With our humidity here in the south the moisture build up in the tank is pretty high after just a few hours of use.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm with Oliver on both points.


----------

